# upgrade a custom kernel ?



## smooth (Nov 27, 2008)

how can i upgrade my FreeBSD if i have a custom kernel ?


----------



## Andrius (Nov 27, 2008)

By reading the handbook. It's there for a reason.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cutting-edge.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes, just make sure you buildkernel and installkernel both with KERNCONF=MYKERNEL


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 27, 2008)

Whenever I make/upgrade a custom kernel configuration, I copy the kernel configuration and GENERIC kernel configuration to a seperate directory (i.e. /root/KERNEL/), this way you can diff the GENERIC config file and see any changes/additions.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2008)

I also add *KERNCONF=MYKERNEL* to /etc/make.conf. That way it'll always build/install that kernel config.


----------



## kasse (Nov 27, 2008)

I was just wondering if regular hobbyists are allowed to use csup to upgrade to RELENG_7 via the stable-supfile, in the sense that we are stealing bandwidth?


----------



## Djn (Nov 27, 2008)

Knock yourself out, it's why it's there.
I'd change the server to something more local to you, though - pick one from here.


----------



## kasse (Nov 27, 2008)

Of course a local server, but from what I understand, in Michael Lucas Absolute freebsd 2ed p387, he mentions that it is rude to the mirror maintainers to download the sources, you should preferably use cd's.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 28, 2008)

downloading sources is perfectly fine, do not worry about it.


----------



## RudiK (Nov 28, 2008)

kasse said:
			
		

> Of course a local server, but from what I understand, in Michael Lucas Absolute freebsd 2ed p387, he mentions that it is rude to the mirror maintainers to download the sources, you should preferably use cd's.



I normally install the source from the cd and then use csup to update it to the latest version. It's not only polite  but you save on time and bandwidth.


----------



## komeylian (Dec 2, 2008)

hi smooth

it's so simple to have your own custome kernel by any upgrade, after update your source by csup or cvsup compile source and kernel step by step alike below:



> # cd /usr/src
> # make buildworld
> # make buildkernel KERNCONF="your custom kernel name"
> # make installkernel KERNCONF="your custom kernel name"
> ...



and have fun.


----------

